

Show HN: River – A river of news aggregator written in Python - edavis
https://github.com/edavis/river

======
edavis
Been working on this for a few weeks now. Really happy with how it's turned
out.

My personal instance is running here:
[http://rsshub.org/feeds/](http://rsshub.org/feeds/)

Here's the config that runs it:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19853263/Feeds/feeds.txt](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19853263/Feeds/feeds.txt)

The YAML config makes this aggregator a tinkerer's dream. By changing the
"factor" for a given feed, you can control how fast it drops down the page.
The higher the number the slower it drops.

Any feedback is welcome. Thanks!

